# Josh Travis from TTDTE - Gear??



## Heineken (Jun 27, 2010)

Saw em play last night in Windsor, put on a grrrreat show. But he definitely has great tone and I'm real curious about his rig. I know he runs a pair of ENGL heads (Invader I think?) through 2 Orange 4x12, and has a Rocktron Midi-mate to control switching, but I just don't understand what he uses to pull off some of the craziest noises from his guitar.

I'm guessing he also runs some kind of harmonizer or octave because some of his tapping/sweeping stuff sounds like there's more to it than just guitar->amp.

I wanted to ask him, but I assume not everyone wants to reveal their tricks of the trade.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 27, 2010)

^ Like 98% of bands will tell you what they're running. They aren't going to flip shit if you ask them. I've never had anybody tell me to fuck off if I ask about their gear. If anything they'll be more than happy to tell you what they're playing. Tunings...are a different thing though


----------



## Dehumanize (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't stand that band, but they came through here last week and does have some great gear. You're right about the amps and cabs, but I couldn't tell what was in the rack, there was only 3 things there although it was like 8 spaces. I assume a power supply, maybe a tuner, and a harmonizer/mfx.


----------



## Varkatzas (Jul 1, 2010)

I just got off tour with them for over a month and I can't answer the question about the effect unit, but I do know that his 4 oranges have the G12 T-75's in them, not the V30s. His tone was always sooooo good every single night though


----------



## TMM (Jul 2, 2010)

Was talking to Josh about that over PM - it's a Lexicon MPX1. Sounds pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Heineken (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice!

My buddy who owns one of the bars in Windsor bought Josh's 8 string Agile the night they played here. The thing is mint and plays beautiful.


----------



## teqnick (Jul 2, 2010)

That's cool to know that he uses G12t-75's with the Invader. Now i know I won't be the only one gahhh.


----------



## encasedmetal (Jul 2, 2010)

who is TTDTE?


----------



## TMM (Jul 2, 2010)

encasedmetal said:


> who is TTDTE?



The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza


----------



## The Scenic View (Sep 4, 2010)

I heard he uses two ENGL Invader 150's with four Orange PPC's (the one's with the gk-100's in em) and a Ibanez RG 2228.


----------



## Kroker (Sep 17, 2010)

He has his own page now so you can check out his gear line up, but he uses a Lexicon mpx 1.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 17, 2010)

The Scenic View said:


> I heard he uses two ENGL Invader 150's with four Orange PPC's (the one's with the gk-100's in em) and a Ibanez RG 2228.


 
He uses Orange HP cabinets, if I'm not mistaken. The two Invader's is correct.

His rack involves a Korg Tuner, Furman Power Conditioner, and Lexicon MPX-1 as others have mentioned.

He is on the board, but he probably doesn't get a chance to post much. There is an "interview" page where he answered a bunch of questions. Go find it and check his profile for gear. I think his username is "joshdanza" so you could search that, too.


----------



## Heineken (Sep 17, 2010)

Well since my very good friend did sound for them on their last tour, I found out that Josh also has some rerecorded guitar samples (which must be stored on the lexicon unit) that run through the other head and he also controls that via midi.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 17, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Saw em play last night in Windsor, put on a grrrreat show. But he definitely has great tone and I'm real curious about his rig. I know he runs a pair of ENGL heads (Invader I think?) through 2 Orange 4x12, and has a Rocktron Midi-mate to control switching, but I just don't understand what he uses to pull off some of the craziest noises from his guitar.
> 
> I'm guessing he also runs some kind of harmonizer or octave because some of his tapping/sweeping stuff sounds like there's more to it than just guitar->amp.
> 
> I wanted to ask him, but I assume not everyone wants to reveal their tricks of the trade.


 
edit: NVM It's been covered.

I opened for the Over the Limit tour when they came through Amarillo, and I actually got to talk to Josh for a bit. He's a really, really nice guy.


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Sep 18, 2010)

He also does some sort of weird harmonics too, upstroking and somehow getting pinched harmonics. That was his soundcheck in Houston. xD Kinda blew my mind.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm almost positive that those are just natural harmonics. Because I can do the same thing with an upstroke on the 5th, 7th, 9th, 12th or 17th frets on my guitar. (If you just barely touch at least four of the strings and upstroke, I mean.)


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Sep 18, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> I'm almost positive that those are just natural harmonics. Because I can do the same thing with an upstroke on the 5th, 7th, 9th, 12th or 17th frets on my guitar. (If you just barely touch at least four of the strings and upstroke, I mean.)



That's what I was thinking too, just a different way of doing it. I don't really mess with harmonics too much, just like to pinch em  I forgot you can grab em all over the fretboard too, not just those (like in between the 2nd and 3rd fret, they get high!)


----------



## luca9583 (May 2, 2013)

I wonder if the harmonizer is polyphonic 
and string assignable like the Boss Octave pedals, so that it's only
active when the high strings are played?

Otherwise that's a lot of tap dancing to switch it
on/off for the low chugs


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 2, 2013)

Cool that he uses Invaders live. III was recorded on an axe fx right?


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (May 3, 2013)

As far as I know his current live rig is Legator 8 string with EMG 808s into Axe Fx Ultra into Matrix GT 1000 into orange cabs


----------



## The Scenic View (May 7, 2013)

Just saw Glass Cloud last night and aside from destroying the stage, I eyed up Josh's gear. He uses two Axe Fx Ultra's (one as his main amp, and the other as his 'second guitar' rig); both units we're dialed up identically. Two Matrix power amps (1000w I believe), mac book for all the backing tracks, two Legator 8 strings with emg 808x's (note: he was using two of the the production models in trans black, not the custom one with the 'GC' inlay at the first fret). All of these went into two mesa cabs with v30s. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## baptizedinblood (May 7, 2013)

luca9583 said:


> I wonder if the harmonizer is polyphonic
> and string assignable like the Boss Octave pedals, so that it's only
> active when the high strings are played?
> 
> ...



Tony Danza *Tapdance* Extravaganza


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2013)

luca9583 said:


> I wonder if the harmonizer is polyphonic
> and string assignable like the Boss Octave pedals, so that it's only
> active when the high strings are played?
> 
> ...



Pointless thread bump.


----------



## robotsatemygma (May 8, 2013)

slayerrulesyo said:


> He also does some sort of weird harmonics too, upstroking and somehow getting pinched harmonics. That was his soundcheck in Houston. xD Kinda blew my mind.



I do something similar too. Take the edge of your pick and scrape across the strings near the bridge while you fret across the natural harmonics at 5,7,12, etc.


----------

